
Show HN: Mathigon – an interactive, personalised mathematics textbook - PLegner
https://mathigon.org/
======
nobrains
This is beautiful. I want to know:

1\. Do they share their platform for others to create similar content?

2\. Where is the personalization? I was unable to see how the content was
being personalized to my ability. Maybe I missed something?

3\. If they don't share their platform, is there any equivalent open source
platform or software out there that can provide me this?

------
nobrains
I got my answer to question 1:
[https://github.com/mathigon/textbooks](https://github.com/mathigon/textbooks)

